# Finally got out of the city, first target practice at 50', any tips for improvement?



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Left DC for the month of November to avoid the inevitable post election battle-royale and am staying with the inlaws in Atlanta where they've got orders of magnitude more outdoor space than I do in my DC rowhouse. Today was the first day I got to head out back and do some target practice at 50' on some splattershot targets I brought. Red area is 3" tall by 2" wide. Took about 20 shots and aside from a couple misfires I'm pretty happy with the results.

Shooting my trusty Scout XT, gangster style thumb supported grip, 6" active band length, .7mm band length, 13 at the pouch to 18mm at the fork taper, 3/8" steel. Anybody have any tips before I head out there daily for the next month? Really want to get as much practice as I can while I have the space before heading back to shooting alley rats from my window.

Edit: Forgot to rotate the picture, pretend it's 90 degrees to the right.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If you're doing that at 50' I'd say you're doing fine on your own! Take advantage of the time and space and shoot as much as possible!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like good shooting, especially for the range.

Drive on!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Wouldn't want to be a rat within 50 feet of ya . . . That's for sure!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just keep on having fun. Your shooting fine!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like it's time for a 20 yard and 30 yard target


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Looks like good shooting, especially for the range.
> 
> Drive on!





SonoftheRepublic said:


> Wouldn't want to be a rat within 50 feet of ya . . . That's for sure!





Ibojoe said:


> Just keep on having fun. Your shooting fine!





Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like it's time for a 20 yard and 30 yard target





Tag said:


> Excellent shooting


Thank you so much guys, can't tell you how motivating it is to get encouraging words from you all that have been in this sport for so long. Can't wait to spam the forum with my progress, lol. Much love to everybody.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with the others, you seem to be doing well. Keep on shooting and having fun and you'll be just fine.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

looks like you're doing just fine.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

keep on doing what you're doing. My :twocents:


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Of course I just tried another session at 50', and while still made a lot of good contact, was way more spread out than this one. Where do you guys like to line your feet up with your target? I'm in the habit of lining things up from the tip of my toes because of Golf, but I think I'm finding the balls of my feet are where my fork tips natural line up when I'm aiming and am doing better shooting a totally straight shot lined up that way.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great shootin? I'd say you're dialed in brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

ConcreteBlock said:


> Of course I just tried another session at 50', and while still made a lot of good contact, was way more spread out than this one. Where do you guys like to line your feet up with your target? I'm in the habit of lining things up from the tip of my toes because of Golf, but I think I'm finding the balls of my feet are where my fork tips natural line up when I'm aiming and am doing better shooting a totally straight shot lined up that way.


Great question! I guess I never really paid too much attention to where the target actually lined up on my foot. Now I'm curious and I will have to get back to you on this after a little investigative shooting. In general, I just try to keep the outside of my lead foot (left foot for me) parallel to the face of the target and my shoulders perpendicular to the target.

Perhaps one of our more experienced or maybe even one of our tournament-winning shooters will chime in and offer some more insight on this topic.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Solid shoot'n! Sling-On!


----------

